# the money game



## iceit4me (Jun 20, 2010)

I have been considering seperating my husband, but know that filnancially I can't do it in my own. I am a stay at home Mom and I have my own cake bussiness, however there isn't enough money in the bussiness to ever live on. Where do I go to seek help and is this even possible. I would have my 12 year old son living witlh me as well.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Consult with an attorney as to what you are entitled to in your state as far as spousal support goes.


----------

